# Something really positive for a change ;)



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't really know how things are working out but they are. I know I had my many rants on here out of frustration and anger and sadness BUT guys, *knock on wood* I feel better...much better. Not 100% how I was but I'm much happier, I am able to focus better and concentrate, I feel more in the present, that "disconnected" feeling is still lingering but I don't notice it as much and have many moments where I don't even care about it or I just forget that it's there, is that progress or what? I can honestly say I kind of feel like my self again , I'm doing stuff I used too do. It's almost like, this is magic or something or just pure luck because I honestly felt like there was no hope for me at all. I'm going out more, I feel confident when I'm alone, I'm doing SO much more than I was before and I've seen HUGE improvements in my lifestyle in the past few weeks. I think this Prozac is really starting to help







I've been told by people that I look so much better, my therapist saw me yesterday and she was like "something is different here." and for the first time in a long time, I said the words, "I feel better." and guys, I can honestly say I have not felt this good since before DR. I also have to say that the friends that I've made on here have kept me going and I thank you SO MUCH. You guys are awesome. looking for the positives now. When I think about how awfull I felt , it's almost like, I'm getting used to feeling better again and thinking about those horrible moments just make me cringe in disgust because I feel good, I FEEL GOOD!







I just hope it lasts <3 To hear my therapist say "You look so vibrant." yesterday made me think, Wow, just wow. The thing I don't understand is it seems like it took months for the Prozac to actually make me feel GOOD and stable, is that normal. I guess it takes longer for others, opinions? What do you guys think? I am so proud of myself. <3 and I want to give all of the people that helped me , huge hugs. Michah, you sexy beast, I didn't forget about you either







hahahaha.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

NICCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEE!


----------



## nika (Apr 19, 2012)

DP boy said:


> NICCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEE!


I am very happy for you!!! Go on!!!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Melissa, that's amazing. I'm so glad you've turned a corner and are not suffering like you were. I've had you in my prayers. I think God may have a bit to do with it


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

Update: Now I'm not so sure, feeling bad again







I was doing so well, hope it's just a bad week. Maybe I was forcing myself to do too much...what do you guys think?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Just.. don't get obsessed about your mood, or better yet, how you feel. (Rule #1 for depression)

If you are feeling you are getting too obsessed with negative things, just let the Auto-Pilot control, we have it for a reason.

I told you that you first have to feel and deal with the negative feelings!

You did it !







Which means you are able to do it again and again.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I agree with Don Steffa, don't focus on yourself too much. Just ignore it if you feel better, and eventually if you get on with life you'll forget about DP and maybe even recover. P.S sorry for downmarking your post Steffa did it by accident.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Fluke said:


> P.S sorry for downmarking your post Steffa did it by accident.


lol its no problem


----------

